# Gründung einer Spätabend Raidgilde Onyxia/Horde



## Schomny (29. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag liebe buffed Community,

ich bin ein Spieler der gerne zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten raiden möchte. Deswegen frage ich mal in die Runde, sind andere Spieler auch interessiert an einer Spätabend Raidgilde auf dem Server Onyxia seitens der Horde.

Möchte gerne eine nette erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft aufbauen, gerne auch mit mehreren zusammen.
Ich dachte an Raidzeiten die ab 22:30 Uhr beginnen, die dann bis 1:00 Uhr gehen.

Bei fragen könnt ihr gern hier antworten oder mich einfach ingame anschreiben.

Mfg

Schomny


----------



## Schomny (29. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

so ich habe mich nun mit einem Spieler zusammen getan, der scon eine Gilde hat. 

Name:Mindfactory 

Server: Onyxia

Fraktion: Horde

Raidzeiten: : 22:30 Uhr - 01:00 Uhr

Raidtage: werden noch festgelegt

Wenn jemand interesse hat schreibt mich ingame an.

Mfg Schomny


----------



## Saucoireion (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr um 23:15 anfangt und die Raidtage nicht am wochenende sind hätte ich Interesse


----------



## Schomny (1. November 2011)

23:15 Uhr ist leider zu spät tut mir leid.


----------



## Gaznus (1. November 2011)

Hi ich suche eine Nachtraidgilde habe auch einen Post hier im Forum wo ich eine Gilde suche. Habt ihr interesse? Würde dann transen  Meldet euch doch mal. Habe dich ingame leider nicht online angetroffen.


----------



## Schomny (1. November 2011)

Also du kannst mich gern ab 22:30Uhr 23 Uhr online immer antreffen, denke ist bsser wenn du dich ingame meldest.

ps: bin gerade online


----------



## Schomny (2. November 2011)

Name der Gilde wurde auf Death or Glory geändert. Gildensatzung muss noch unterschrieben werden.


----------



## Schomny (4. November 2011)

@Gaznus ich werde am Sonntag Abend gegen 23 Uhr online sein, da ich ein Wochend Urlaub mache . Wenn du Lust ahst kannst mich ja da mal ingame anschreiben.


----------



## Gaznus (4. November 2011)

Alles klar super dann bin ich da mal on hab dich ab und zu noch versucht ingame mal zu erwischen warst aber nie on^^ dann bis sonntag abend


----------



## Schomny (7. November 2011)

Neue Informationen:

- GIlde ist gegründet

- Es wird gleich FL geradiet, PSA, BDZ, Td4W sind dann FUN Raids


----------



## Gaznus (7. November 2011)

Sorry, dass ich gestern nicht ON war... aber mein Notebook ist abgeschmiert habs gestern nacht noch neu installiert... bin grad am WoW neu installieren dauert aber noch etwas. Melde mich bei dir ingame sobald ich wieder startklar bin^^
mfg


----------



## Schomny (9. November 2011)

Ok kein Problem ich bin heute so gegen 24 Uhr online melde dich einfach da bei mir.


----------



## ellwood (9. November 2011)

Hier mal aktuelle Nachtraid-Gilden:

http://www.daysleepers-guild.de/raidzeiten-nachtaktiver-wow-gilden


----------



## Schomny (10. November 2011)

Danke für den Link, die Seite kenne ich schon, da ist leider keine Gilde dabei zu der ich gehen könnten.
Möchte nämlich keinen Realm Wechsel mehr machen.
@Gaznus sry dass ich net on war, mein Internet ging gestern Abend wegen technischen Störungen nicht.


----------



## Gaznus (10. November 2011)

Also irgendwie verpassen wir uns immer  schreib mir doch mal einfach so grob deine online Zeiten in WoW oder FB oder ka irgendwo, wo ich dich einfach mal erreichen kann 

MFG


----------



## Schomny (10. November 2011)

Gaznus bin jetzt on wenn du lust hast mit mir zu schrieben wegen der Gilde.
Habe dir auch eine PM geschickt.

Update:

Sind nicht nur noch eine Raidglde, sondern auch eine Gilde die Leuten einen Paltz bietet um etwas in einer Gemeinschaft zu tun.
 Sowohl Lver, Raider, FUN Spieler sind gerne bei uns gesehen. Meldet euch einfach ingame oder hier per PM oder einen Beitrag.

MFG

Schomny


----------



## Schomny (14. November 2011)

/update

Ich bin nun in der Gilde Pandorum LV 17, ist eine FUN, Raid, Lvl Gilde. TS und Gildenback vorhanden HP kommt in kürze.
Ich bin dabei dort einen Spätabend Raid zu gründen. Es wird noch alles gesucht! 
Wenn ihr dies lest und nicht gerade an Raids interessiert seit könnt ihr euchauch so bei uns melden.

MFG Schomny


----------

